# Cheap bandsaw upgrades.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have an old 14" JET bandsaw. It had no light, no quick-tension lever, and little wingnuts that are cheap and hard to use. Yesterday the wingnut that locks the upper wheel tilt broke in half. I looked through my hardware and decided to use the appropriate 1/2" nut and an extra 1/2" wrench I had. I superglued the nut into the closed end of the wrench and once it was dry I threaded it on to the approximate spot and put the screw back in place. It allows me to lock in the tilt tightly and easily now. 

I also hated the blade tension knob on the top. It was small and hard to get a good grip on and took forever to tension by hand. I took the tension rod off and examined the plastic knob and found it was actully attached to some kind of bolt. I judiciously used a hammer and chisel and broke the plastic free and superglued a 10mm socket to it. Once dry I used an old socket wrench and put it back into place. Voila! It's an amazing upgrade that allows me to tension and de-tension the BS with ease.

I also had an old desk lamp that I wasn't using. I modified the base and screwed it into the back of the bandsaws upper case making sure the bolts were cut off so they were far clear of the upper wheel inside the case. This gave me a goose neck lamp for cutting which is a huge plus.

Lastly I used a hacksaw and cut a small window on the side of the upper wheel. It's like 1 1/2" by 1". It allows me to check the blade tracking but is so small it's not likely to pose any danger in my estimation.

Now I just need to get off my @$$ and put a fence and some DC on the old POS. Just thought I'd share if you have an old bandsaw that gives you similar frustrations these might help ease your hatred of the machine as they did for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Very Cool Mods!*

I especially like the tension-er. :thumbsup:


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

nice work!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

YOINK! I'm taking your ideas! Hope you don't mind.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. Use what you want, I think I read the socket wrench trick somewhere and just finally got around to doing it. The socket wrench inspired the wrench on the tilt adjustment lock nut.


----------



## Creative Visions (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice, I just added on to my bandsaw. Built a sled for circles and a simple fence. I'll have to take some pics when I get home. The bandsaws fairly new so I can't use your ideas on it, but I can guarantee I will be JB welding my misc. Wrenches to everything  Great idea!

Sent from my C771 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I'll be trying that on my BS.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got my Grizzly so it will be a while before I can change the tensioner but I will be keeping that idea handy. I agree, adjusting the tension is a real bear... maybe that is why its a Grizzly...


----------



## Creative Visions (Dec 1, 2011)

Got home yesterday, started boozin' and forgot to post pics. 







































Sent from my C771 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I want to add DC and a magnet based lamp on my 1950 Delta Milwaukee.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice table and fence. That would be what I need to work on next. I don't want to drop a bill on a Kreg fence for the POS I have so I think I'll be trying what you've got going on there with your Delta. Thanks for posting.


----------

